# Getting Married



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello everybody,

My partner of 6 years asked me to marry him on June 19th this year. Lovely. Just lovely.

We applied to emigrate under the old system 2 and a half years ago and have only just been called for our medicals, which are on 11th November. My question is, does anyone have knowledge/experience of when to get married once you are this far into your application? Obviously we still have to hope our medicals are all okay and they want us but if they are and they grant us a visa, would it be a pain to CIC if we then decide to get married in between granting a visa and landing, or should we wait until we actually get the visa, have it stamped and actually make the move to Canada which, if all goes well, should be Spring(ish) 2011.

I'm sure I'll be on this forum a lot if we get the go ahead, things are always rattling around in my brain so I have to write them down before I forget them.

Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> My partner of 6 years asked me to marry him on June 19th this year. Lovely. Just lovely.
> 
> ...


Firstly, without checking your previous posts, I assume you've applied for a PR visa. A great deal depends on how long you planned to wait between being granted your visa and exercising it and when you plan to marry in UK. With Government bureaucracies it wouldn't be uncommon to cause delays when you throw them a curve ball (baseball term). However your timeline will be more than sufficient to get a new (amended) visa provided you don't plan a wedding in Spring (ish) 2011.
BTW, are you aware that you require to exercise your visa within one year of your medicals.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, yes we do know we have to exercise our visa within one year of medical, and yes we are applying for PR visa. Apologies but I'm a little confused by what you say above. Are you saying it would be better to do get married now? Another member of this forum said that once they had their medicals done, which were all okay, it only took two weeks for CIC to ask for their passports for visas to be inserted. We plan to head out to Canada during summer holidays to have the visa's stamped, should we of course be granted.

My understanding of it is that if we achieve our goal of actually moving over in Spring 2011 and then get married, it would be difficult to be issued with an amended visa. I'm really very confused


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Thanks, yes we do know we have to exercise our visa within one year of medical, and yes we are applying for PR visa. Apologies but I'm a little confused by what you say above. Are you saying it would be better to do get married now? Another member of this forum said that once they had their medicals done, which were all okay, it only took two weeks for CIC to ask for their passports for visas to be inserted. We plan to head out to Canada during summer holidays to have the visa's stamped, should we of course be granted.
> 
> My understanding of it is that if we achieve our goal of actually moving over in Spring 2011 and then get married, it would be difficult to be issued with an amended visa. I'm really very confused


So you come plan to come in Summer, 2010 to activate your PR visas then return to the UK until Spring 2011, when you will make the big move over the water?
When do you plan to get married? Once you've activated your visas you can get married anywhere without advising Canadian Immigration. You are then Permanent Residents of Canada. If you plan to marry before visa activation you will need to advise CI and get the amendments done which, remember, happen on their timeline.
I hope this explains my slant on the matter.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> So you come plan to come in Summer, 2010 to activate your PR visas then return to the UK until Spring 2011, when you will make the big move over the water?
> When do you plan to get married? Once you've activated your visas you can get married anywhere without advising Canadian Immigration. You are then Permanent Residents of Canada. If you plan to marry before visa activation you will need to advise CI and get the amendments done which, remember, happen on their timeline.
> I hope this explains my slant on the matter.


Thanks, you are most helpful.....

You are correct in that we plan a trip Summer 2010 to activate visas, with the big move Spring 2011. Now you have explained all the above, which would determine when we would make the decision to tie the knot, I think we'll go with your advice and wait until visas are activated. I guess it makes sense really...to do it now, when no firm decisions have been made, would only confuse the system. I guess waiting another year makes no odds really.

Once again, thank you for your info...you really do help a lot of people on this forum with many different topics!!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

On a completely different note, I saw stars next to my thread. I wondered what all that was about but apparently I rated my thread. That's what you get for playing around with buttons you don't understand


----------

